# Wanted - British Shorthair to rehome



## Alisonfoy

My beloved British Shorthair recently died of kidney disease and I'd like to offer a loving home to another cat who needs one. She'd been rehomed from a family who didn't want her and watched her blossom under our care. She was unassuming, sweet and placid - typical of the BSH breed. 

If anyone's looking to rehome a BSH, or know where we could look to find one that needs a home, perhaps they could drop me a note. We don't want to rush into anything, as it has to be the right move for both us and the cat! We live in a small, mid-terraced house (thankfully this means no direct access to the street) in a leafy suburb of London. A cat would not only have the run of the house and back garden, but also a conservatory for sunbathing. Thanks for any help or advice on where to look :biggrin:


----------



## catcoonz

See if there is a bsh cat club (sure there is), they may have a rehoming section.


----------



## Alisonfoy

Hi Catcoonz - yes, I have visited the pages of both the national and regional clubs. 

There are ex-breeding queens available and maybe I'm being a bit idealistic, but it would be nice to rehome a BSH cat that has not always had an easy life and needs to rebuild trust etc. 

My last two cats had a tough start, but both were transformed with lots of respect and TLC.

Thanks again,


----------



## Paddypaws

Rushden Persian Rescue
Have a look here.....Patsy often has BSH and other pedigree breeds as well as Persians. Worth calling her as she may have cats coming in that she has not put on the site yet.


----------



## ellsbells0123

Paddypaws said:


> Rushden Persian Rescue
> Have a look here.....Patsy often has BSH and other pedigree breeds as well as Persians. Worth calling her as she may have cats coming in that she has not put on the site yet.


Patsy has a BSH called Daisy.

Facebook


----------



## monkeymummy32

Oh my, I love Churchill on Patsy's website!! What a handsome boy! Good luck finding your next BSH...they are lovely cats, I can't ever imagine my life without at least one of nature's teddy bears!


----------



## Paddypaws

I _think_ both Churchill and Daisy are reserved. But she does always seem to have wonderful cats in her rescue, many of them timid who would really appreciate a dedicated and patient owner.

Edit....No, daisy does seem to be a new arrival and not yet reserved, I was thinking of the Dilute Tortie on the main site.


----------



## Alisonfoy

Thank you. I have had a chat with Patsy at Rushden, who was really helpful (though I believe that potentially Daisy has already found a new home, though she needs to be checked out first). 

Actually, I learned an amazing amount during the course of my conversation with Patsy - including the fact that from the sound of it, my previous cat probably suffered from PKD, as she always drank and peed masses and died in her prime.

Patsy also told me that there are a lot of sad stories about pets needing to be rehomed at the moment due to people having to move into rented accommodation/not being able to afford to keep them etc. 

All Patsy's charges are vet-checked and neutered before being rehomed.


----------



## merlin12

Paddypaws said:


> Rushden Persian Rescue
> Have a look here.....Patsy often has BSH and other pedigree breeds as well as Persians. Worth calling her as she may have cats coming in that she has not put on the site yet.


Oh my!!! Churchill looks like a real character


----------



## merlin12

monkeymummy32 said:


> Oh my, I love Churchill on Patsy's website!! What a handsome boy! Good luck finding your next BSH...they are lovely cats, I can't ever imagine my life without at least one of nature's teddy bears!


I know what you mean


----------



## merlin12

Alisonfoy said:


> Thank you. I have had a chat with Patsy at Rushden, who was really helpful (though I believe that potentially Daisy has already found a new home, though she needs to be checked out first).
> 
> Actually, I learned an amazing amount during the course of my conversation with Patsy - including the fact that from the sound of it, my previous cat probably suffered from PKD, as she always drank and peed masses and died in her prime.
> 
> Patsy also told me that there are a lot of sad stories about pets needing to be rehomed at the moment due to people having to move into rented accommodation/not being able to afford to keep them etc.
> 
> All Patsy's charges are vet-checked and neutered before being rehomed.


Did you like any other cat in the site? they all looked so lovely


----------



## Alisonfoy

Merlin - please don't get me started!! Left to my own devices, I'd probably take them all... Without OH, the house would almost certainly be bulging at the seams... Ultimately however, it's about the right cat for the right place, and I had a very helpful chat with Patsy, who has added me to her list. There's no immediate hurry - we're still mourning our last puss (also a rehome), who was greatly loved and is equally greatly missed... x


----------



## Paddypaws

I have been lucky enough to visit Patsy at Rushden twice....she is an amazing woman with a wonderful rescue centre. Now that she has you 'on her list' I am sure she will be able to match you up with the perfect new cat to love and spoil.


----------



## Treaclesmum

There are some really gorgeous cats on there! I love the Persians Mia and Joey, Nouka the Maine Coon and Bella the moggy! I'd have them all too! :biggrin:


----------



## merlin12

Alisonfoy said:


> Merlin - please don't get me started!! Left to my own devices, I'd probably take them all... Without OH, the house would almost certainly be bulging at the seams... Ultimately however, it's about the right cat for the right place, and I had a very helpful chat with Patsy, who has added me to her list. There's no immediate hurry - we're still mourning our last puss (also a rehome), who was greatly loved and is equally greatly missed... x


I understand, they steal ur heart. When the time comes, another little one will make u very happy:thumbup1:


----------



## we love bsh's

Alisonfoy said:


> My beloved British Shorthair recently died of kidney disease and I'd like to offer a loving home to another cat who needs one. She'd been rehomed from a family who didn't want her and watched her blossom under our care. She was unassuming, sweet and placid - typical of the BSH breed.
> 
> If anyone's looking to rehome a BSH, or know where we could look to find one that needs a home, perhaps they could drop me a note. We don't want to rush into anything, as it has to be the right move for both us and the cat! We live in a small, mid-terraced house (thankfully this means no direct access to the street) in a leafy suburb of London. A cat would not only have the run of the house and back garden, but also a conservatory for sunbathing. Thanks for any help or advice on where to look :biggrin:


Where are you based? I have a blue tortie girl up for rehome in around 3 months.


----------



## Alisonfoy

Hello there - I'm based in London


----------



## we love bsh's

Your a bit far then.Good luck in your search.


----------



## Alisonfoy

Oh my goodness... My heart is melting at the thought of a blue tortie x


----------



## we love bsh's

Alisonfoy said:


> Oh my goodness... My heart is melting at the thought of a blue tortie x


Hi,well if you are interested and willing to travel we can talk,if you want to see a pic shes on my website.You need to make 25 posts before you can pm so get posting


----------



## Alisonfoy

Would that be Peaches? She looks like a sweetie, but it looks as if you were planning to breed from her this summer?


----------



## we love bsh's

Alisonfoy said:


> Would that be Peaches? She looks like a sweetie, but it looks as if you were planning to breed from her this summer?


She did have a litter which are currently 3 weeks old that's why she isn't ready just yet. She had a really bad birth which resulted in her being spayed so sadly she cant carry on her breeding. Meaning she is a young ex breeding girl.


----------



## Alisonfoy

Oh dear, that is so sad. Poor Peaches


----------



## tigerboo

Noooooo not my baby peaches.


----------



## merlin12

we love bsh's said:


> She did have a litter which are currently 3 weeks old that's why she isn't ready just yet. She had a really bad birth which resulted in her being spayed so sadly she cant carry on her breeding. Meaning she is a young ex breeding girl.


I can´t remember if peaches is one of my possibles Hmmm WLbsh, I have to monitor her progress then


----------



## merlin12

Just checked, mine is Breeze


----------



## tigerboo

Wlbsh shes mine.


----------



## Guest

I will have Tassy and Gypsy.


----------



## Alisonfoy

'fraid I've got a bit lost with the last couple of posts - I guess this is cat chat within the BSH community...?

However, anything that spreads the word and might put me in touch with someone who can help in our quest is fine by me  

We'd just like to offer a loving home to a BSH that needs one. I attach a photo of Twinkle, my much loved BSH who recently died, sunbathing on 'her' table in our little conservatory.


----------



## cats galore

aww twinkle was gorgeous. so sorry for loss xx
i hope you can find your perfect cat soon


----------



## we love bsh's

Alisonfoy said:


> 'fraid I've got a bit lost with the last couple of posts - I guess this is cat chat within the BSH community...?
> 
> However, anything that spreads the word and might put me in touch with someone who can help in our quest is fine by me
> 
> We'd just like to offer a loving home to a BSH that needs one. I attach a photo of Twinkle, my much loved BSH who recently died, sunbathing on 'her' table in our little conservatory.


Alison she is very much available in the near future,i understand you are pretty far away but if that isn't a issue for you we can talk.


----------



## Paddypaws

Alison...Twinkle was a gorgeous girl.
Peaches looks like a sweety too, lovely colouring, similar but _different_ to Twinkle.


----------



## Alisonfoy

@Paddypaws - you've hit the nail on the head. Similar but definitely not the same. Twinkle was a "one off" and I expect any other cat that comes into my life to be the same... they all have their funny little ways, which is why they're very much missed when they're no longer here.


----------



## catcoonz

Alison, may i steer you to cat chat, (didnt last long thread) or (it really doesnt matter thread).


----------



## Alisonfoy

Oops, sorry Catcoonz, didn't mean to get off track.

Just to reiterate, I'm looking to rehome a BSH cat, so if anyone can help, perhaps they can either post on here or drop me a PM (I an now nearly up to my qualifying number of posts).

Thanks x


----------



## catcoonz

let me see if i can download the pic and post here, its a bsh varient (longhair).


----------



## catcoonz

This is the photo.


----------



## Guest

Are you specifically looking for a blue BSH?


----------



## Alisonfoy

Not really, but it has to be said that I do have a particularly soft spot for blues. 

The semi-longhair is gorgeous, but would have DH moaning about fluff. He loved our short haired blue, but is less keen on the residue left behind my parents' semi-long hair!!


----------



## Guest

Sorry for the questions but I just want to find out what you really are looking for as I may be able to help but need you to tell me colour, age, male/female etc. In case anyone is worried it is not Hattie, she is staying with me.


----------



## catcoonz

Thats a shame but worth a try.


----------



## jill3

I have always had creams but since the death of our lovely two BSH creams we went for a different colour. Archie is a Lilac and when we first met he walked up to me and licked my hand That did it, love at first sight.
By choosing a different colour there are no comparisons.
I think when you go and visit a few you will know which one will be for you what ever the colour.
We are now on the look for another little one to join us. I am not in a rush just looking forward to having 3 Little ones again.

Good Luck in your search.


----------



## Alisonfoy

Not at all Catcoonz - thank you for bearing me in mind. Long-hairs can look terribly glamorous, but we're really looking for a shorthair.

Fiji, I don't want to be overly prescriptive because it sort of depends on the cat, its need for a new home etc etc etc. That said however, our preference would be for a female cat (more likely to want to stay close to home), an adult cat (but hopefully not much more than about 4 years, because we want her to be around for a long time), and yes, I have a weakness for blues, but doesn't mean we won't consider anything else! Re personality, it doesn't matter if they're a bit independent and/or shy, or a purr box. By the time she died, Twinkle was a far cry from the scared little kitty cat who first arrived with us..

Thank you Jill, my first cat (almost 30 years ago now  ) was also a blue - she was a cruelty case from the RSCPA. She had a gorgeous thick grey coat and grey, leathery ears. Not such a round face like a BSH and a longer tail. I never did find out what she was.. Completely different character to Twinkle. She too was the best cat in the world.


----------



## Cookieandme

Have you seen this site Adult Re-home I looked on here when I was looking.


----------



## ellsbells0123

cookieandme said:


> have you seen this site adult re-home i looked on here when i was looking.


just had a look - hugo & leo sound lovely 

not to far from london :d


----------



## Guest

Here is another site

SBSHCC Rehome List


----------



## monkeymummy32

Look at this gorgeous boy (although could be a girl, not sure, it doesn't actually say, and the name doesn't make it obvious - to me anyway!!!)

Preloved | british shorthair black tipped other in Newport, Gwent


----------



## Alisonfoy

Hi Monkey Mummy - I gave this lady a call and unfortunately missed the opportunity... she'd been rehomed two days previously with a breeder who wanted an older cat to help socialise her kittens before they were sold


----------



## Cookieandme

I don't recall where you are based


----------



## cats galore

sorry information i gave in this post was no use. person was in a different country!! so i deleted it


----------



## monkeymummy32

Alisonfoy said:


> Hi Monkey Mummy - I gave this lady a call and unfortunately missed the opportunity... she'd been rehomed two days previously with a breeder who wanted an older cat to help socialise her kittens before they were sold


Ah that's a shame, she is such a beautiful girl.


----------



## Rad

Hi Alisonfoy

I have a 6 year old boy that needs rehoming through no fault of his own.
I am in essex if interested
cheers


----------



## Rad

I assume you have found one then and just can't be bothered to reply !


----------



## Shiny

Rad said:


> I assume you have found one then and just can't be bothered to reply !


You've only waited one day. People can't always be on.

I would suggest giving more information about your cat for the person who's interested.

Maybe stuff like colour, medical history, spayed or not? Your location, and any behavioural things about the cat that someone should know.


----------



## Rad

Yes indeed you are right !

But seeing that the OP has been on line both yesterday after I posted and again today, you would have thought that they just might have replied to a thread they started

And on another note , I didn't want to advertise a wanted ad on someone's else thread when I am more than capable of starting my own thread
I only posted up and stupidly thought I would get a reply asking for more info if they was interested

But thank you for your concerns


----------



## Alisonfoy

I am sorry if anyone's been impatient for a response. A couple of days ago, I met a cat who hopefully, will be coming to live with me in the coming week. However, her current owners are very fond of her and although they think she'd be happier in a different home, until she's actually here, there's an element of uncertainty about the arrangement.


----------



## Shiny

Alisonfoy said:


> I am sorry if anyone's been impatient for a response. A couple of days ago, I met a cat who hopefully, will be coming to live with me in the coming week. However, her current owners are very fond of her and although they think she'd be happier in a different home, until she's actually here, there's an element of uncertainty about the arrangement.


I'm really glad to hear it! I sincerely hope everything works out well!

Is this cat the bsh you wanted, or another breed?

Good luck with sorting everything out with her throughout the next little while!


----------



## Alisonfoy

Thank you Shiny. Actually, she's a bit different, but maybe that's a good thing. Curly whiskers and a wavy coat that looks as if she's not been brushed for a fortnight - she's a sweetie and I'm looking forward to her arrival once the hiccoughs have been ironed!


----------



## we love bsh's

Alisonfoy said:


> Thank you Shiny. Actually, she's a bit different, but maybe that's a good thing. Curly whiskers and a wavy coat that looks as if she's not been brushed for a fortnight - she's a sweetie and I'm looking forward to her arrival once the hiccoughs have been ironed!


Is she a Selkirk?


----------



## Alisonfoy

Apparently she's a combination of Selkirk and BSH. And she's a big girl!!!


----------



## we love bsh's

Alisonfoy said:


> Apparently she's a combination of Selkirk and BSH. And she's a big girl!!!


Yes its an allowed out cross and they are fantastic she should be still registered as a Selkirk.I love them.


----------



## Alisonfoy

Have to admit here, that I know nothing about Selkirks, crosses with BSHs or their resulting characteristics. So any knowledge you can share will be welcome WLBHs (hint hint). 

The house seems very empty without a cat and whilst her beloved predecessor can never be replaced, I am really looking forward to getting to know the quirks and habits of a different one.


----------



## we love bsh's

Well I don't have any but others on here do maybe post a thread in breeding and ask for info,but I do know they can be fully registered as selkirks even if crossed with a brit it probably has to go on a reference register for a few generations but however still registered.

They can come in short curls or be long haired.


I do love the short curls which are crossed to a brit as you say maked them look really rough and ready.They look like curly brits BUT this isn't what the Selkirk breed standard should look like, serious breeders dont like them been called curly brits lol.


----------



## we love bsh's

Spid has a website with some info about them on.


----------



## Sacrechat

Paddypaws said:


> Rushden Persian Rescue
> Have a look here.....Patsy often has BSH and other pedigree breeds as well as Persians. Worth calling her as she may have cats coming in that she has not put on the site yet.


Thank you for posting this. Sounds like another worthy charity to put into my will.


----------



## Alisonfoy

Ohh, thank you. Off to find Spid's website. Not sure if she's actually registered or not - there may be some papers floating around, but my primary concern was whether the cat and I were the right 'fit'. I think we are , just keeping my fingers crossed that all goes well with the plan!


----------



## Sacrechat

Good luck!


----------



## spid

DId you find my website? Follow the link in my sig if not.


----------



## ribbon

Just in case anyone else is looking for a BSH to rehome i today found out about a black BSH boy in Manchester needing a home as his owner has sadly passed away


----------



## Citrineblue

Here is a photo of Monty. He is a shorthaired Selkirk, his mum being Selkirk and dad a huge BSH. He is 7 months and his coat is just beginning to come on. 

Selkirks are a marvellous fit, we have 2 BSH and now 1 Selkirk, they have a great affectionate fun personality. You will love her I am sure. Monty is here whilst I type trying to catch the cursor.


----------



## tincan

stunning boy , lucky you


----------



## Alisonfoy

@ CitrineBlue - he is gorgeous!
@ Ribbon - that is so sad. Poor boy - one minute someone's beloved companion, the next, no one to love you. Hope he finds a new home soon x
@ Spid - thank you. I didn't have time to look after all earlier, but you've made it easy for me now, so I'm going to click on the link!


----------



## Alisonfoy

@ Spid - Bomber's a beauty!


----------



## Harri

Hi all, 

I'm new to the forum. Sorry to hijack someone else's thread but I didn't think creating lots of duplicates would be the best way to introduce myself  

I've also been looking to rehome a BSH for almost a year now (but decided to wait until I came back from holiday so he/she could settle in properly). 

I'm really looking for an indoor cat as I live on the second floor in a gated community in Greater London, which does have a garden, but access would be a bit difficult. 

Although I do not have any other pets at present, I have had cats all my life. 

Should the opportunity arise, I am willing to travel a reasonable distance (up to 2 hours by car) to rehome one. 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## catcoonz

Harri, what area are you, ive just read on this thread of a black bsh in manchester needing a home, maybe you would be interested.

If anybody needs my help with transport or home checks, pm me, im happy to help.


----------



## Harri

catcoonz said:


> Harri, what area are you, ive just read on this thread of a black bsh in manchester needing a home, maybe you would be interested.
> 
> If anybody needs my help with transport or home checks, pm me, im happy to help.


Hi Catcoonz 

Manchester would probably be a little too far for me, unfortunately.

I live in East London, so I am close to Essex (Rad?) and not too far away from Kent, Surrey, Hampshire, Sussex, etc.

I do try to keep an eye on all of the cat club rehoming pages but they are updated rather infrequently and the cats go so quickly!


----------



## catcoonz

would it help if i arranged for the cat to be at my rescue for viewing, i live in oxfordshire.


----------



## Nawien

Harri said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to the forum. Sorry to hijack someone else's thread but I didn't think creating lots of duplicates would be the best way to introduce myself
> 
> I've also been looking to rehome a BSH for almost a year now (but decided to wait until I came back from holiday so he/she could settle in properly).
> 
> I'm really looking for an indoor cat as I live on the second floor in a gated community in Greater London, which does have a garden, but access would be a bit difficult.
> 
> Although I do not have any other pets at present, I have had cats all my life.
> 
> Should the opportunity arise, I am willing to travel a reasonable distance (up to 2 hours by car) to rehome one.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


Hi Harri,

I am looking for a good home for my female BSH as I will be moving to Scotland (university) this summer and unfortunately cannot take her with me  She is indoor cat and used to living in a flat, fully house trained. She is spayed and will be turning 4 in June. 
I live in Essex, Redbridge area. Please get in touch if you are still looking to rehome. Many thanks.


----------



## Harri

Hi Catcoonz, that is very kind, but a lot of effort on your part!

@Nawien - that's a shame you can't take her to university. What sort of BSH she? Can I email you (unfortunately I can't send private messages yet)?


----------



## cats galore

Harri said:


> Hi Catcoonz, that is very kind, but a lot of effort on your part!
> 
> @Nawien - that's a shame you can't take her to university. What sort of BSH she? Can I email you (unfortunately I can't send private messages yet)?


if you look in nawien public profile there are some photos in the album - probably the cat that needs re-homing. hope that helps you
actually, ignore that as i think the cat i've seen in the album is a different one. sorry for confusing things - was just trying to help.


----------



## ribbon

catcoonz said:


> Harri, what area are you, ive just read on this thread of a black bsh in manchester needing a home, maybe you would be interested.
> 
> If anybody needs my help with transport or home checks, pm me, im happy to help.


I've just checked and the black BSH up in Manchester has been rehomed now . Sorry if it caused any confusion, I didn't actually know until i contacted the advertiser (the cat boarding place i take my boys to). I hope you find a beautiful cat to rehome soon. And Catcoonz thanks so much for the offer of help had it been needed.


----------



## catcoonz

Great news he has found a home, thats what we like to hear. xx


----------



## Harri

Yes, glad he or she was rehomed!

I will hold out for Nawein  the cat pictures on her profile of "Kyra" are lovely.


----------



## Nawien

Harri said:


> Yes, glad he or she was rehomed!
> 
> I will hold out for Nawein  the cat pictures on her profile of "Kyra" are lovely.


Hi,

Thanks for getting back to me and yes, Kyra is the very same cat only she is much bigger now..) She is silver black tipped BSH according to her papers. Am gutted I have to give her up.. But unfortunately will be living in a ground floor flat and sneaking in and hiding a cat would be problematic. :001_unsure: (She loves windows and stalking pigeons ) Please e-mail me on [email protected] and feel free to ask any questions.

She can be both distant and in your face, likes to come to you on her own terms and still plays like a kitten, always ready to chase something around. And of course she can be super cute:







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Harri

Nawien said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for getting back to me and yes, Kyra is the very same cat only she is much bigger now..) She is silver black tipped BSH according to her papers. Am gutted I have to give her up.. But unfortunately will be living in a ground floor flat and sneaking in and hiding a cat would be problematic. :001_unsure: (She loves windows and stalking pigeons ) Please e-mail me on [email protected] and feel free to ask any questions.
> 
> She can be both distant and in your face, likes to come to you on her own terms and still plays like a kitten, always ready to chase something around. And of course she can be super cute:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Oh my god, I absolutely love her!

Will email you shortly.


----------



## catcoonz

She is gorgeous. xx


----------



## colliemerles

_very pretty little lady x_


----------



## Alisonfoy

Wow, what a fantastic cat. 

I'm still cat less myself at the moment. I was contacted by a lovely woman not far from me who's wanting rehome her cat. Having met her and the cat, everything seemed to be progressing well. 

When she took her to the vet for a booster however, she was found to have a growth in her mouth. It's now been operated on, but we're waiting on the results of the biopsy to see exactly what sort of growth it was. 

She's a young cat, just under three years old with a healthy appetite, but if the lump turns out to have been cancerous, it wouldn't be fair to rehome her. So... fingers crossed that nothing sinister is found. In my many years of cat ownership, I have never encountered mouth growths, so I don't really know how common they are.


----------



## colliemerles

Alisonfoy said:


> Wow, what a fantastic cat.
> 
> I'm still cat less myself at the moment. I was contacted by a lovely woman not far from me who's wanting rehome her cat. Having met her and the cat, everything seemed to be progressing well.
> 
> When she took her to the vet for a booster however, she was found to have a growth in her mouth. It's now been operated on, but we're waiting on the results of the biopsy to see exactly what sort of growth it was.
> 
> She's a young cat, just under three years old with a healthy appetite, but if the lump turns out to have been cancerous, it wouldn't be fair to rehome her. So... fingers crossed that nothing sinister is found. In my many years of cat ownership, I have never encountered mouth growths, so I don't really know how common they are.


aww bless poor little cat, i have everything crossed the biopsy results come back with good news and she can maybe come live with you. do keep us posted xxx


----------



## Alisonfoy

Thank you CM. Yes, I'll certainly post with the outcome. She is a sweet cat, and I am so hoping everything turns out out okay - she's still so very young.


----------



## Alisonfoy

I have just heard that the growth was nothing sinister... phew... So if all now goes according to plan, the new puss should be able to take up residence with me shortly - I'm a sucker for a happy ending. Will post again when she's here.


----------



## danniandnala

Alisonfoy said:


> I have just heard that the growth was nothing sinister... phew... So if all now goes according to plan, the new puss should be able to take up residence with me shortly - I'm a sucker for a happy ending. Will post again when she's here.


thats great news glad you found your kitty xx


----------



## colliemerles

Alisonfoy said:


> I have just heard that the growth was nothing sinister... phew... So if all now goes according to plan, the new puss should be able to take up residence with me shortly - I'm a sucker for a happy ending. Will post again when she's here.


_what wonderful news, i am so happy for you and the cat, do keep us updated, with lots of pictures _


----------



## Harri

So glad that it all worked out, Alison!

I am also very much looking forward to meeting little Kyra next week


----------



## ellsbells0123

Facebook

Patsy has a BSH in rescue.

Topps Blue and White 2 yrs old British Shorthair 
This Stunning Cat is adorable he loves a fuss he has come to us because the little boy he lived with was severely allergic to him
He's neutered microchipped and had his 1st vaccination he will need another in 3 weeks time. He's on antibiotics at the moment because he had a massive abscess in his mouth and an ear infection probably connected to the abscess but otherwise he's fine.

If you are interested in homing them please contact Patsy at Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]

Website: www.rushdenpersianrescue.co.uk


----------



## Paddypaws

Good news on Kyra, Alison!
ellsbelles....stop posting links to Rushden, too much temptation! That blue and white boy is scrummy.


----------



## rox666

Wow, I rarely post on here, I just look, but I really wish I hadn't clicked that link to Rushden Persian Rescue!

They are all gorgeous! Especially Harry and Angel and Lil and Topps. Oh in fact all of them!

I really should stop looking at this adoption page or I'm going to end up with a house full of cats!


----------



## Alisonfoy

Well everyone, pictures of my new companion, as promised. She is settling in comfortably, exploring every inch of her new home, and is already cherished. Whilst she is almost exactly the same colour as my last cat, her nature is completely different... which is good news as it means comparisons cannot be drawn!


----------



## we love bsh's

Aww wishing you and her all the best.


----------



## tincan

Alisonfoy said:


> Well everyone, pictures of my new companion, as promised. She is settling in comfortably, exploring every inch of her new home, and is already cherished. Whilst she is almost exactly the same colour as my last cat, her nature is completely different... which is good news as it means comparisons cannot be drawn!


......

You would never think that she has been anywhere other than yours...

She is beautiful , so glad she has found a loving home with you ....


----------



## sarahecp

What a beautiful girl :001_wub:

She looks very happy and content 

Look forward to hearing all about her and seeing lots more pics


----------



## merlin12

Congrats!!!!
Wishing you many. many years of happy human slavery to cats.


----------



## oliviarussian

Congratulations, she is perfect! :001_wub:


----------



## monkeymummy32

What a gorgeous girly she is!! That belly is begging to be rubbed! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Alisonfoy

Ah, monkeymummy, giver her a tummy rub and those paws will close over your hand like a venus flytrap!!


----------



## RachelNick

Hello
Are you still looking for a BSH to rehome? 
Thanks


----------



## Cookieandme

RachelNick said:


> Hello
> Are you still looking for a BSH to rehome?
> Thanks


The OP posted in post 98 that she had indeed found a cat.


----------



## RachelNick

Ok thanks, and I dont think I'm getting all the conversions up. 
Cheers


----------

